# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Κωδικος Ραδιοφωνου αυτοκινητου

## billtech

γεια σας παιδια.
για αλλη μια φορα θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας αν μπορειτε.

εχουμε ενα αμαξι Honda HR-V. ειχε τελειωσει η μπαταρια και την βγαλανε για φορτιση και το προβλημα ειναι οτι μετα κληδωσε το ραδιοφωνο του αυτοκινητου. και ζηταει τωρα anti-thief code και δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι η που μπορω να τον βρω.μηπως υπαρχει καποιος τροπος χωρις να χρειαστει να το παμε στη Honda και μας πιασουν τον κ... για ενα κωδικο?
σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια.

----------


## Radiometer

στα χαρτιά του RADIO CD έψαξε μήπως το γράφει κάπου ?

----------


## billtech

εψαξα αλλα δεν το βρηκα.....διαβασα και για μεσα στο αμαξι καπου κρυμμενος αλλα τπτ. και ρωταω μηπως υπαρχει καποιος κωδικος για επαναφορα.

----------


## Radiometer

στο ντουλαπάκι είδες μήπως έχει κάνα αυτοκόλλητο ?

εδώ λέει μερικά πιθανά σημεία  http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you...nda_radio_code

----------


## billtech

τα ειδα αυτα φιλε μου.
αλλα δεν καταφερα να βρω τπτ. θα ξαναδω μεσα σε ολο το αμαξι.

----------


## mariosm

Συνηθως ο κωδικος βρισκεται πανω σε μια πλαστικη καρτα οπως ειναι η πιστωτικη και παραδιδεται μαζι με τα χαρτια του αυτοκινητου οταν το αγοραζεις καινουργιο. Το να υπαρχει αυτοκολλητο απο τον κατασκευαστη μεσα στο αυτοκινητο ειναι το ποιο "τρελλο" που εχω ακουσει μεχρι τωρα.
Ο ποιο σωστος τροπος ειναι να πας στην αντιπροσωπεια με ολα τα χαρτια σου και να παρεις τον κωδικο. Ολοι οι αλλοι τροποι με διαφορους "τυπους" που κανουν αυτες τι δουλειες μπορει να ειναι ποιο φθηνος αλλα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα αφου το ξεκλειδωσεις να βρεθεις μετα απο καποιο καιρο με αυτοκινητο .....χωρις ραδιοφωνο.

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν ειναι ουτε στα χαρτια ουτε πουθενα... πρεπει να ειναι σε μια πλαστικη καρτα και μαλιστα να το ξυσεις για να φανει ο κωδικος, (τουλαχιστον ετσι ειναι στο δικο μου)

----------


## Phatt

Στο opel μου ειναι στα χαρτια του ραδιοκασετοφωνου...Βεβαια το opel ειναι '92 μοντελο...

----------


## billtech

αυτο ειναι το Honda HR-V του 2002 νομιζω.

----------


## babisko

Δοκίμασε και εδώ μήπως και καταφέρεις κάτι.
Διαφορετικά, μόνο στην αντιπροσωπεία και όπως είπες με πιάσιμο ...

----------


## gery27

Μεταφρασμενο απο ξενο site.....( Αν πρόκειται για το 2000 ή νεώτερο, μπορείτε να πάρετε τον αύξοντα αριθμό, κρατώντας πατημένο το 1 και 6 προκαθορισμένες κουμπιά και στρέφοντας το ραδιόφωνο, καλέστε τότε Honda, κλπ. 
Μόλις έχετε τον κωδικό, πληκτρολογήστε τα 5 ψήφιο κωδικό με τις προεπιλογές σταθμών. Έχετε έναν περιορισμένο # των προσπαθειών για την εισαγωγή του κώδικα, οπότε αν έχετε προσπαθήσει ή ένα τεχνικό υποστήριξης προσπαθεί τυχαία κωδικούς, θα κλειδώσει και να μην δεχθεί κανένα κωδικό. Εάν το ραδιόφωνο κλειδώνει, τρέξτε το ραδιόφωνο για 1 ώρα και θα σας επιτρέψει να προσπαθήσετε ξανά, ή να αποσυνδέσετε το αρνητικό τερματικό της μπαταρίας για 60 δευτερόλεπτα και ότι θα καθαρίσουν την κλειδαριά στο ραδιόφωνο. Στη συνέχεια,βαλτε τον κώδικα.).....

----------

